# How about a Bass Bash at Glenbawn??



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I love Glenbawn. It was the site of the first ever AKFF gathering. Count me in if dates dont clash


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

i've heard about it but never been there.

if dates are good i will come. i havent fished freshwater yet.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

count me in for this too, i reckon you would get flyrod, blackant and maybe a couple of others as its there home lake.

I was fishing there near easter last year and got a few Bass, nothing huge but they were still a good fight.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds a good idea.

Am heading bush (Mungo Nat Park) for a week and when I get backwill talk to the local yakkers and see what we can come up with.

Rod


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

If it works out around my shifts ill be there .With the dam rising at the moment there has been alot of good fish caught on lures . Tightlines Hawk


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm up for it pending dates.


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

No worries this end. Will check with Flyrod when he returns from his jaunt to the desert. Will be going to Clarence Town next weekend to have a go at bass on fly from the kayak.
Greg


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

G'Day arpie,
Yes Clarence Town is a top spot. The caravan park is right on the water and launching is very easy. About $5 a night non powered site. I'm going over with the Singleton Fly Fishing Club so it's fly only. Report later with a few photos.


----------

